# What has happened to Bahnsen Theological Seminary?



## PaulG (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening at Bahnsen Theological Seminary? The website says it is parked. Anyone currently studying there? Will it be back up? Has it closed down?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2008)

"Tom Bombadil" would know.


----------



## J. David Kear (Mar 12, 2008)

It became Christ Theological Seminary.

Christ Theological Seminary


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll bet Bahnsen's son is none too happy about this, if it is the case...


----------



## beej6 (Mar 13, 2008)

Huh, I didn't know about Christ Theological Seminary. I knew that BTS shut down last year.


----------



## PaulG (Mar 13, 2008)

beej6 said:


> Huh, I didn't know about Christ Theological Seminary. I knew that BTS shut down last year.



Why did BTS shut down? I was really looking forward to studying there once my schedule was freed up.


----------



## J. David Kear (Mar 13, 2008)

I studied apologetics and ethics through BTS prior to their closing down. They sent a newsletter and brochure to all the students enrolled at the time detailing the option of transferring enrollment to the new seminary. If you notice the programs of study are nearly identical to the BTS programs and most of the instructors are the same.

I think the big changes are that it is now a cooperative effort with Christ College (very small brick and mortar school) in Lynchburg, VA and the RPCUS. Michael Butler is the academic dean at Christ College. 

Mission (Link to Christ College)

RPCUS ministers and candidates can attend Christ theological Seminary for free.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 13, 2008)

One of the faculty members, Rev. John Otis, wrote a foreward in Daniel Ritchie's new book, *A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government*, which is being released this month. He could give you more information on the seminary, which is Theonomic.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2008)

J. David Kear said:


> RPCUS ministers and candidates can attend Christ theological Seminary for free.


True.



Stephen said:


> ...the seminary, which is Theonomic.



And, true.

But I would contact the seminary directly at this email, [email protected], or Rev. Chris Strevel at one of these, Covenant Presbyterian Church, 1420 Rock Springs Rd · Buford, GA 30519 · 770.614.0209 · Covenant Presbyterian Church · [email protected].


----------

